# Happy 100th Birthday, Grand Central Terminal!



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Grand Central Terminal opened its doors 100 years ago, on February 2nd, 1913. A century later, and it still looks fabulous (after some tough times, though), welcoming 750,000 travelers daily!

Some fun facts ...

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/02/01/grand-central-terminal-100-years-100-facts.html

GCT website ... nice pics ...

http://www.grandcentralterminal.com/

Hope you'll raise a glass in a toast to GCT along with me.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Hard to believe that it was once slated for the wrecking ball. Years back I watched a story on the restoring the old gal, when they cleaned the ceiling, they discovered it was painted dark with a star scape type of mural. All the soot and grime over the years had obscured it.

Happy Birthday GCT!!!!

Carl


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I worked in NYC in the early 1980's ... commuted through GCT. Boy, it was a wreck back then ... major portions of it blocked off by plywood partitions and barricades. Ceiling nearly black from smoke/soot. Homeless people and empty wino bottles everywhere.

Then, in the 1990's, New Yorkers finally "rediscovered" the jewel in their backyard, and began major restoration work. The place looks rather polished today. And, for anyone who goes ... spend some time looking UP ... the ceiling is magnificent.

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't believe so. The Manhattan flooding was much further south ... Battery and Wall Street area, as far as I know.


----------

